

DevLocal - Coworking for Developers by Developers - alexlande
http://devlocal.io/

======
doublerebel
Way cool to hear about this just down the street! The north end of Seattle is
lacking for co-working spaces.

That DevLocal is hosting the Open Device Lab[1] may be just as exciting.
Wishing you all the best of success!

[1] [http://seattle-odl.org/](http://seattle-odl.org/)

~~~
crabasa
We're really excited too. The developer community here in Seattle is amazing
and we're really hoping to be a place that brings those people together. We'll
also be home to plenty of Meetups and other fun developer events.

